
This Powerful 1-Minute Ad Will Never Be Shown In The United States - ohjeez
http://samuel-warde.com/2013/12/powerful-1-minute-ad-will-never-shown-united-states/
======
PeterWhittaker
The ad is excellent and speaks directly to gender stereotypification - We do
this, all the time.

"She's a pushy bitch" Vs "He's a powerful leader".

Etc., etc., etc.

Now I don't know why it wouldn't show in NA, I think many would love it!

(Those that hate it should speak up, loudly and repeatedly - it makes them
easier to find and whack with a cluebat.)

------
stefantalpalaru
Right, because the US is so averse to clichés, victimization and summary
characterizations of entire cultures... /s

